# Seaview finished at last photos posted



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

At last i figured out how to post some photos of my finished Seaview on this board, i gave my Seaview some weathering as i dont like my models to look brand new, i guess i got it from watching all those Gerry Anderson shows where all the models look very realistic and have that well used look. my Seaview is not as good as some on this board, but its the best i can do with spray cans and hand painting. I do prefer to buy ready made models when what im interested in is available. I am however looking foreward to the flying sub model. Kidcurry


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks fine to me!! Very subtle weathering--I'll be trying something similar when I finally get rolling on mine.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow-I don't see _any_ seams. The paint is great, too! Pretty masterful.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now that is a fantastic paint job.The fancy couch as a background really doesn't hurt either.:thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

No need for apologies, your model looks beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks great Kid ! 
H. Heyes


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, The photos make it look better than it realy is, somtimes photos can show every little flaw or in my case the camera has been kind. kid cury


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking build up! The paint job looks just right. :thumbsup:

Please post more pics. I think we can learn a lot from your build.


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I will post some more as soon as i can. Kidcury


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

can't wait to see them Kid !


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great! I'm going to try to do something like that with my base.


----------

